# New Unprimed Brass



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a bunch of brass I'll never use. 222 Remington, 250 Savage, 257 Roberts, 308 Win and 35 Whelen. Awesome classic calibers. See photos for pricing and quantities. PM please.


----------

